# Retour sur expérience: Upgrade iBook G4 14'



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Salut a tous.
Voilà je viens d'upgrader mon iBook G4 14' et donc tout naturellement je veux en faire profiter tous ceux qui peuvent être intéressé.
Ma config datant de Novembre 2004,j'ai voulu booster un temps soit peu ma machine.
J'ai opté pour 1Go de ram DDR (Danelec) et un DD Toshiba 80Go 5400t 16Mo de cache.
J'ai fait ce choix afin de pouvoir concilier performances et moindre coût. 
Cet upgrade m'est revenu à environ 300. 
Ce qui me fera attendre sans trop de mal un nouvel iBook ou plutôt Mac Book (pas pro).
Et puis je pense que mon iBook n'a plus à rougir face aux PowerBook de même génération sauf bien sur pour la carte graphique.
J'en profite pour remercié au passage http://www.powerbook-fr.com pour leurs très bon tuto.
Cependant entre le modèle utilisé pour le tuto et mon modèle subsiste quelques différences non négligeables.
En l'occurence pour enlever la coque supérieure de l'iBook, il y a maintenant 3 vis (courte) qui passe sur le bord du superdrive, ainsi que 3 autres (longue) le long du superdrive dont une a côté du ventilateur (j'ai bien failli "pêter" la coque avant de m'apercevoir que ces vis empêcher tout démontage).
En dessous du clavier le nombre de vis passe de 6 à 3, plus la peine d'oter les aimants clavier (sous les autocollant), il n'y a plus de vis caché dessous.
Au niveau du blindage supérieur, les vis ne sont plus exactement au même endroit, il n'y a plus la pâte métalique sur le DD, celui-ci est désormais maintenu par 4 vis contre 2.
Au final l'opération à durée environ 2h30, le résultat est plutôt probant, même si il n'est pas exceptionnel.
Mon iBook à retrouvé une seconde jeunesse, les perfs semble être au rendez-vous.
En plus j'ai remis le DD d'origine dans un boitier externe FW/USB2.
L'opération n'est pas des plus difficile dans la mesure où l'on est un minimum bricoleur et que l'on à déjà démonter un ordi (Mac ou PC).
Le DD Toshiba chauffe un poil plus, mais bon juste un poil, par contre il est aussi silencieux que celui d'origine.
J'allais oublier, pour ce modèle d'iBook, le matos pour le démontage est réduit à:
1 tournevis TORX N°8
1 tournevis cruciforme Philips 000
1 pince bruxelle aimantée
1 bonne vieille brosse à dent coupé, limée, poncée (très efficace ceci dit) 
Par contre j'suis une truffe, j'ai pas fait de bench avant, ni même après d'ailleurs.
Voilà pour ce retour d'expérience, si vous avez un iBook comme le mien, je ne saurai trop vous conseiller de faire un tel upgrade voir même de le pousser un peu plus avec un DD 7200t.


----------



## dariolym (10 Février 2006)

Quid de la garantie? j'ai reçu mon nouveau iBook hier... c'est peut être pas trop bon pour la garantie, non?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

Pour la Ram pas de problème, pour le DD cela fait sauté la garantie, a moins de passer par un Apple Center.


----------

